# New Tank!!!



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

my new stepmom is getting me a tank for my birthday (her and my dad decided against me getting a new experimental airplane unfortunately) so im getting somewhere between a 240-300 gallon acrylic within 1 months time....im just thinking thats 15 p's in that tank







or im gonna get 2 arowanas let me know what you guys think


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Piranhas duh!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

kove32 said:


> Piranhas duh!!
> [snapback]992222[/snapback]​












get pics when its setup


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That is going to be a sick tank, can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

piranhas


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

yeah defenitly piranhas, arrowanas are pretty cool but piranhas are way cooler.


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> piranhas
> [snapback]992233[/snapback]​


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

arow's, chichlids, peacock bass a couple


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

dude get alot of oscars


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You sure are getting a darn nice gift..









Yeah, I say get some more Pygo's. They are awesome!!!







You already have piranha though, (I noticed in your signature) so maybe you wanna try something else with your new tank. It's all up to you. I think 15 Pygo's will be a little much for you tank, but you've been around enough to know what to do.







Be sure to keep us updated, and pictures if possible.








~Taylor~


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

cichlids dude..


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> cichlids dude..
> [snapback]992297[/snapback]​










Thats what I'd probably do.

Or if you have mad money, you could do saltwater.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

anybody know a cheap acrylic company online?? my lfs is gonna charge me 1100 for a 300 gallon without stand (96X30X24) im gonna build my own (wanting 700 for it i can do it for 70 haha)


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

oops double post


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

get 1000 neon tetras


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Get 7 Holpias Malabaricus and call the the "Wolf Pack"

or 1 Very Lucky Large Koi!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Of yeah, I just finished building my 300 galln tank, picture to the left there and even more pics in my DIY home page in my signature down below!!! Check it out


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

GoJamieGo said:


> get 1000 neon tetras
> [snapback]992350[/snapback]​


best idea yet!


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

1000 neon tetras and maybe a ferocious pygmy cory hahaha.....im really debating on whether to have a 300 gallon with 10 p's or 1 silver and 1 black arowana a few oscars, maybe a red tailed cat....what do you guys think


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Handikapped said:


> 1000 neon tetras and maybe a ferocious pygmy cory hahaha.....im really debating on whether to have a 300 gallon with 10 p's or 1 silver and 1 black arowana a few oscars, maybe a red tailed cat....what do you guys think
> [snapback]992441[/snapback]​


screw silver aros. get an RTG and some datnoids


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

put some piraya in there.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

12 pygo natts man...........


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude

-red devil
-midas
-peacock bass
-jaguar
-green terror
-dovii
-umbee
-motaguense
-festae
-trimac
-flowerhorn

all these fish (not together tho) can fit in ur tank...and have so much more 
personality then piranha...and u chose 2 arrowanas and some red bellies?
i say go cichlids


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

1 2inch rhom







and the 1000 neons


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> dude
> 
> -red devil
> -midas
> ...


yep i chose arowans or pygos...its just mind boggling the stuff i can do with a tank this size....i think a RTG would be bad ass but i cant afford that fish id just get a jardini....im not too up to speed on cichlids but i do have an 8" green terror that is just a badass....but an arowana and some stingrays sound very nice


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

get 2 silver arowanas, a clown knife, peacock bass, and a red tail cat, and some jag's and red devils, maybe an oscar

They all get HUGE!!


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

ghost shrimp.







. sorry waaaaay drunk


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey

there, I would go for a shoal of pygos and make it into a mini Amazonian river/river bank complete with tree roots, dark overhangs, grottos and drift wood. Lots of vegetation and low lights. ( I saw such a set up at the Pretoria National Aquarium in South Africa and it was INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, actaully it made me insane by wanting to jump in there and swim with a shoal of 50 pygos







.)

Jason


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I would say aro's







But don't take two of them since they probably will gone fight each other. Just take a single aro or go with three.

And maybe some kind of catfish and some other fish like big cichlids or maybe some rays or datnoids. But that is just what I would do


----------



## AnKleBiTR (Mar 31, 2005)

Handikapped said:


> anybody know a cheap acrylic company online?? my lfs is gonna charge me 1100 for a 300 gallon without stand (96X30X24) im gonna build my own (wanting 700 for it i can do it for 70 haha)
> [snapback]992306[/snapback]​


My local plastics dealer quoted me a price of $871.00 for the 1/2 inch acrylic based upon the specs I sent for a 200 gallon I wanted to build. Acrylic isn't cheap. Best of luck, can't wait to see pictures once it's up!


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

3 big PACU !!!









Seriously:

15 piraya
or
20 cariba
or
25 reds


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

thanks for all the replies....i already have 2 piraya 1 cariba and 2 super reds...if i go pygo for the tank itll be 4 piraya 4 cariba 4 terns and 3 super reds that would be fun at feeding time haha....the other option a silver arowana, red tailed catfish, leoponitis (that big tiger striped catfish), oscars, jack dempsey and maybe a managuese


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

get piranhas 
there going to alot cooler


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Handikapped said:


> anybody know a cheap acrylic company online?? my lfs is gonna charge me 1100 for a 300 gallon without stand (96X30X24) im gonna build my own (wanting 700 for it i can do it for 70 haha)
> [snapback]992306[/snapback]​


try glasscages.com


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

ABOUT 20 RBP'S WOULD LOOK REALY GUD -.........


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

King Piranha said:


> dude get alot of oscars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^ Should change your name to KING OSCARS -- that is all I see you post about.. You hardly have anything positive to say about piranhas..

As far as your question... Get a mixed shoal of rbp's, caribes, and piraya


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Damn! Nice parents to spend that much on you for your birthday. !


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

definatly piranhas
piranhas are the coolest.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

That's a nice gift.....


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice one what a great present ...oh and you gotta go with pygos in that tank ! the other fish listed are cooool but nothing and I mean nothing beats piranhas! especially the size of the shoal you gcould get going in that mofo!

envy is flowing through me now!


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

damn. 300 gallons is really big. you could get in it and play with your fish. . .if you wanted to. . . i would go with and aro and rays. cuz aro's are the sh*t and rays are just so dang cute. since the aro would occupy the top and the rays the bottom. you may wanna get something for the middle. but im not sure what.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

get 20 guppies and watch them multiply


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> get 20 guppies and watch them multiply
> [snapback]993444[/snapback]​


in 1 years time i could have an army of guppies







the reason my dad and stepmom are getting me this tank is really wierd....long long long story compressed....my mom died in august and about a month ago my dad randomly calls me up after i got back from a music festival and says "blah blah blah had fun in colorado this weekend oh by the way i got married" so that kinda was a shocker and my dad doesnt want me furthering my piloting training (about to have my private license and i was gonna buy an experimental aircraft and i think pappys scared ill kill myself) so i threw out a random "well you could buy me a huge fishtank" just kinda jokingly and amazingly enough they went for it so now im shopping around and am about to order a 280 gallon glass (all 500+ lbs of just the tank hahahaha







)i can wait a few years to get my license hahaha but ill have one picked out and ordered by middle of next week and on its way to see me


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Handikapped said:


> my new stepmom is getting me a tank for my birthday (her and my dad decided against me getting a new experimental airplane unfortunately) so im getting somewhere between a 240-300 gallon acrylic within 1 months time....im just thinking thats 15 p's in that tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what ever you want man, i think a small group of terns, like eight or so and tons of plants and other little

tetra fishies would be cool


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Handikapped said:


> 33truballa33 said:
> 
> 
> > get 20 guppies and watch them multiply
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about your mother. You must have been devastated...


----------

